# The Chinese Water  Torture



## burgo (Dec 11, 2010)

Torture by Water drops. This is my first attempt at these so CC would be welcome.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 11, 2010)

Try a tighter crop.


----------



## burgo (Dec 11, 2010)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> Try a tighter crop.



I think you are right. Here it is.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice to look at. No torture at all. And the tighter crop is instantly better. It's best not to see the far side of the bowl. Next time you might also consider putting the camera a little lower, so you get even more of a side view?


----------



## burgo (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd like to get a fish tank and do through the glass. and experiment with colours. But this was pretty much just an experiment with what I had on hand which wasn't optimal. I like the middle one it's like some alien loch ness monster LOL


----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

Excellent works; you are well advised, because once cropped they became more stunning

Regards


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope you dont mind me editing it. I love these shots
Before




 After


----------

